# BLACK POWDER SOLVENT  aka MIRACLE CLEANER



## collardncornbread (Oct 23, 2012)

I have seen this advertised a lot over the past decade. I still have a very old article from an old black powder magazine article.
Its not new but for the ones who have never tried it here it is again.
It is made of things on the shelf at your local store.
2 parts rubbing alcohol 
2 parts hydrogen peroxide
1 part murphy oil soap
You dont have to be exact with the measurements. In fact the article said you can use as much as 5 parts to 1 part.
Now the good part. It works so fast and with only one wet patch. then a dry patch.I carry enough in my pocket, to clean the barrel a couple times in one small plastic container like I carry my powder in. its about the size of a 20 guage shell.
It was advertised like this.
Also after you clean a deer it can be used to sanitize your hands.
Also if you cut yourself while in the woods it can be used as to clean the wound


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great info there. I use something close to that, I got the recipe from another forum. I use the "Moose snot" a lot and I only have to swab my barrel after about 10 shots when I am on the range.(using real black powder) Heres another recipe for those interested;



> Stumpy's Moose Juice
> 
> A general purpose blackpowder solvent and liquid patch lube. Shake well before using
> 
> ...


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 23, 2012)

collardncornbread said:


> I have seen this advertised a lot over the past decade. I still have a very old article from an old black powder magazine article.
> Its not new but for the ones who have never tried it here it is again.
> It is made of things on the shelf at your local store.
> 2 parts rubbing alcohol
> ...



I have been using it ever since that article was written an I have mentioned it here on the forum several times.
.
I works great for shooting at the range as a patch lube and as a general cleaner.  I usually make up a 1/2 gallon at a time .


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 23, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Be careful with adding peroxide.  It seems to add to the foaming action of the oil soap,  but on a hot day you'll get flash rusting so fast it'll make your head spin.  It'll take some oil finishes off the stock too.  I just add more glass cleaner or windshield washer fluid instead of the peroxide.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have used Windex Window Cleaner....VINEGAR formulation and it works like magic! I was tipped off to this by Mike Venturino, author and black powder shooter extraordinaire. I have had nothing that cleaned it as thoroughly as this stuff does...once I tried this, I was hooked and never looked for anything else. Don't get the regular formulation....make sure it has vinegar in it....amazing stuff


----------

